

Any good resources to find remote work? telecommute full-time jobs? - chirags

I have seen We Work Remotely by 37Signals, but apart from it are there any such forums or resources available ?
======
mahadazad
I am also looking for a telecommute job. There are few posts on StackCareers,
but very limited.

I am well versed in PHP and its related frameworks. Also capable of scaling
high traffic websites.

